# Ferret People..



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I know there is a ferret thread already up but kinda a specific question. :lol:
So we got little Boris on Friday the 25th.. He's currently 8/9 weeks old, from the Marshall breeders. 
Well the pet store was feeding him hard kibble and he has a bit of a prolapsed bum, which isn't a big problem and should be fine soon with soft foods again..

More concerning is something I can't find any info on.. He has these sneezing fits, a few pretty violent sneezes, then settles down after a bit. However these only occur when he is asleep. :/ Which is the part I don't get and can't seem to find anything about it.. Awake he is totally fine and acts great and healthy and it never happens when he's up. Just when he sleeps he has sneezing fits every now and then. o.o There is no nasal discharge or runny eyes at all. Just sneezing. Which apparently shouldn't be a big deal but it's so startling every time he does it.


----------

